# WHAT THE HELL!!



## ether (Mar 28, 2005)

Ok, i found these little white things have infested part of my room. I found them in and around my mealworm container and have no idea what they are. I have posted a pic of a bunch of them that infested a pair of shorts that i left on top of the mealworm tub. On closer inspection i have found they are now in my carpet that the tub was near.
Does anyone have any idea what they are?? They move as well.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

baby mealworms maybe?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 28, 2005)

love the red shorts ether,,lol,,,looks like mealbug that u would find on a tomato plant or such


----------



## instar (Mar 28, 2005)

Weivels be my guess! Vacume really well !


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 28, 2005)

Time to TOD your room ether, Make sure you take out any water containers, lol.


----------



## ether (Mar 28, 2005)

Do you reckon they are reptile mites? I have checked the snakes and they are sweet. Ill just see how it goes for the moment.

Cheers Alex


----------



## Bouncer (Mar 28, 2005)

Reptile mites are black. They do look a bit like mealworm larve.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 28, 2005)

Better to kill them than to have them give your herps any problems. I would TOD everything as well.


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2005)

TOD, TOD, TOD, and next time put ya jocks in the washing basket!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you informed your female friend Ether???? LOL 

Nah, seriously, i remember catching a big moth once and while holding it, it dropped out a shedload of larvae that looked just like those ones. Little coffee coloured maggot type of things they were, maybe the ones in your room are just the same???


----------



## hugsta (Mar 28, 2005)

They are definately not reptile mites.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 28, 2005)

Urrgh lol That's gross man!!! They look a little like sparrow mites to me! Go the TOD! :lol:


----------



## hugsta (Mar 28, 2005)

Have you got the hint yet Ether....TOD, TOD, TOD..... :wink: :lol:


----------



## zard (Mar 28, 2005)

Bad case of dandruff


----------



## insectovor (Mar 28, 2005)

They are a species of dust mite...nothing to worry about but probably get rid of your mealy collection and start again


----------



## ether (Mar 28, 2005)

The mealworms are outside and i think i have given up on them and will take up raoch breeding instead.

Cheers Alex


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

I wouldnt, roaches stink, and the mealies will breed soon dude.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 28, 2005)

Roaches are much eaier and don't stink if you keep them clean. I think it's Al that stinks as he doesn't wash very often. :shock: :wink: :lol:


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree with you there Huggy.























Had to think about it


----------



## Parko (Mar 28, 2005)

I recently had the same thing happen to my quickly failing mealworm breeding effort. 
I am pretty certain the eggs had been in a mini tomato i gave to the mealies. I moved
my container outside and am hoping they dissapear. I also sprayed everywhere with TOD
just to get rid of em. They are tiny at first then in a cpl days become a lil maggoty thing. 
I hope they aren't mealworm larvae because then i'd be a silly billy wouldn't i? :?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2005)

> They are tiny at first then in a cpl days become a lil maggoty thing



And a few days after that they start eating your legs while you sleep !!


----------



## Parko (Mar 28, 2005)

Afro, did you know roaches escape from their tubs at night to drink from your eyes while you sleep?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 28, 2005)

Yeah I did Parks. It's the only way I found to get over the problem of humidical occularity. Sold my Dragons but ket my roaches


----------



## Magpie (Mar 29, 2005)

They are a mite, but not one that will ever infest reptiles.
Stop feeding your mealworms, these mites will only live in high humidity areas.
Do not feed your mealworms any carrots or moisture containing food for about 2-6 weeks and the mites will disapear. I had an infestation of these guys, got rid of my tubs, started again...infestation....started again then finally realised it was from keeping the mealworms too humid.
Then start feeding your mealworms again but not as much and keep plenty of airflow to the tub.


----------



## Matty_2004 (Mar 29, 2005)

I found these on my cricket breeding containers. . .they didn't effect my reptiles, i just took the container outside sprayed it with some reptile cage cleaner and washed them out, they stayed on the outside of the container, and didn't go anywhere else (ie, floor, reptile enclosures, inside the cricket tanks).

Only happened once and i don't know the reason.


----------



## Pike01 (Mar 29, 2005)

Have to agree with magpie, they are a mite that feeds on organic material, like the ones in a compost heap, look at them under a microsope and they should look like a very hairy spider.


----------

